# Juives ??



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

There has been alot of talk lately about the big push into ND and threwout SD but nobody is saying anything about the juive flocks that usally bring up the rear. what dose it look like down in Nebraska or MO are there good little pockets of juives scatterd about or do the just not exist this year?? please no specifec locations just wandering if there are still good bunches of juives that will be makeing there way threw SD all the way threw april like normal.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

There arnt the late Juvie flights that we have been used to for the past 2 seasons. There are very few geese left in Nebraska....Hunted yesterday and killed 23 by myself, but still 3/4 adults. I wasnt hunting staged birds, all migrators. Saw few but everything I saw came in on the deck.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I hunted a feed last Sat. in Nebraska that was at least 25,000 birds and I sat guarding the field for three hours in the morning watching them feed. I would say they were at least 1/3 juvies but that is the only signifigant juvie flock ive seen so far this year. Im heading back to the same area tomorrow, hopefully there are a few left.......


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

The first juvies arrived at the NE/SD border last Thursday. They have tapered off since then. Don't know what effect if any the snow in SD will have on them.


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

I was hunting every sunday for like 3 weeks, and hunted monday. Didnt see to many birds on monday of the friday before. I had been hunting the basins for awhile and seen tons of birds, but had a hard time decoying them, only had shoots ant a couple that were flying a bit too low. Went to an area by omaha Fri and mon, and had a flock of prolly 150 juvies drop in got a couple but thats it. Seen prolly 2-3k canadians. and prolly 5k snows/blues in the 2 days, but i was seeing 10k a day when i was in the basins earlier. Havent seen much in the last 2 weeks tho. 
:fiddle:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

there was only an 8% hatch this year. numbers game and the odds are against us this year


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Shot one the other day in NE SoDak.Only one we've seen.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I heard only a 3% hatch this year. Out of 26 birds this weekend in ND, 2 were juvies


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it depends on the colony, but everyone is right, it wasn't a good year.

We only shot 1 juvy this weekend. I don't expect to target juvies much this year as there won't be many and there are A LOT of guys looking for them nowadays.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I was not expecting squat for juvies this year. Not saying where I hunted but I will say that we saw quite a few juvies last weekend. So if you find the tail end and a decent concentration, there is a good hunt to be had.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

SDwaterfowler said:


> I was not expecting squat for juvies this year. Not saying where I hunted but I will say that we saw quite a few juvies last weekend. So if you find the tail end and a decent concentration, there is a good hunt to be had.


agreed, we hit them hard last weekend before we got all the new snow.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

With the low nubers of juvies it is probably not even worth going after them this year. :evil:


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

hunted the thompson area for the last week and shot all adult birds till this last sunday. we killed 11 juvies then but this mourning we killed adults again didnt see a juvie weird


----------

